# Problem downloading show to Android phone



## SallyC (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ running Android 7.0.

I have Tucker Carlson recorded on my home TiVo and can stream it to my phone, from my home DVR, with no problem. The problems start when I select Download on the show's screen, to download it to my phone.

I get a screen, Download Options, and select to 'Download with these options'. It then says Downloading and brings me back to the main show's screen.

But when I go to the Menu on my phone and select My Shows, it is still listed in the On DVR tab but the On Phone tab says 'No shows downloaded'. If I go back to My Shows on my phone and try to Download it again, I get a message that it's already downloaded and asking me if I want to download it again. 

I've tried this with several shows, and it's the same pattern with all of them. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

SallyC said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ running Android 7.0.
> 
> I have Tucker Carlson recorded on my home TiVo and can stream it to my phone, from my home DVR, with no problem. The problems start when I select Download on the show's screen, to download it to my phone.
> 
> ...


maybe a dumb question, but can shows be downloaded to an android device?


----------



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

looking at TiVo help now, see options for streaming to ios and android devices and downloading to ios, but no mention of downloading to android. Curious myself, have an old ipad mini 1 that is slow, want to replace it with android tablet but won't buy one if I can't download my recorded shows to it.


----------



## SallyC (Jan 1, 2015)

I see what you're saying on that support page. But the Download button is on my phone, and it says it's downloading - even tells me it's already downloaded if I try again.

Weird.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Yes, you can download to Android devices (or at least I have with Comcast, a Roamio Pro, non-copy protected content and an old cheap Android tablet running 4.4.2)

Scott


----------



## SallyC (Jan 1, 2015)

That is very helpful, Scott. At least now we know it can be done and TiVo's support page is incomplete.

So maybe the problem is it's copy protected? But it would seem that any TV show I recorded would be in the same boat, right? 

So then what good is it to be able to download. Unless I'm missing some obvious other use or most shows aren't copy protected.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

SallyC said:


> That is very helpful, Scott. At least now we know it can be done and TiVo's support page is incomplete.
> 
> So maybe the problem is it's copy protected? But it would seem that any TV show I recorded would be in the same boat, right?
> 
> So then what good is it to be able to download. Unless I'm missing some obvious other use or most shows aren't copy protected.


No I don't think it's a copy protection issue as I believe you can download those as well although they'll be deleted from the TiVo (which is why I wouldn't want to do it). It sounds like it is downloading it on yours but just not displaying it since it says it's already downloaded when you try to download it again. Anything unusual about your phone configuration with regard to memory?  Added memory card?

Scott


----------



## SallyC (Jan 1, 2015)

I was not aware that if you download a recording it will be deleted from the TiVo. I don't think I've seen that written anywhere. I wonder why? Anyway, the message _says _it's downloading, but I see no evidence that it did. But I agree it seems to think it did since it knows if I try to download it a second time.

My phone is a Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ and they have no SD card capability. I've not done anything with regard to configuring the memory - it's just standard whatever Samsung has done.

When I select the On Phone tab in My Shows it says 11.25 GB free and informs me that I have no shows downloaded but I can download them from the "On DVR" tab. There's never any warning or message that would make me think memory is an issue.


----------



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

Have you tried re-running setup for out of home streaming?


----------



## SallyC (Jan 1, 2015)

No, I don't have any trouble streaming. That works fine.


----------



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

When I have trouble downloading, I usually re-run the set up for out of home streaming. It usually clears things up. I think the authorization/linking for streaming and downloading are connected somehow.


----------



## SallyC (Jan 1, 2015)

I gave re-running the setup a try. But still nothing. It all acts like it's working, but there's no show.


----------



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

SallyC said:


> I gave re-running the setup a try. But still nothing. It all acts like it's working, but there's no show.


That's a bummer. I double checked this morning and I was able to download to my Fire HD 8 tablet, and to my nVidia Shield TV, so at least we know for sure that downloading to Android does work. Do you have any anti-virus/anti-malware/firewall software on phone which might block downloading?

Other things to try are:

1. Restarting the TiVo/Tivo Stream.

2. Close TiVo app on phone and restart phone.

3. Uninstall/reinstall TiVo app.

4. If available, try installing TiVo app on another device, to see if the problem is specific to your phone.

5. Try downloading on another WiFi network.


----------



## SallyC (Jan 1, 2015)

cbrrider said:


> That's a bummer. I double checked this morning and I was able to download to my Fire HD 8 tablet, and to my nVidia Shield TV, so at least we know for sure that downloading to Android does work. Do you have any anti-virus/anti-malware/firewall software on phone which might block downloading?
> 
> Other things to try are:
> 
> ...


Hey, that's it! I deleted the app, cleared the phone's cache, rebooted and reinstalled the app. Now it works!

Thanks so much for all your help, including verifying that it does work on your devices and suggestions.

We're going on vacation and I really wanted to use this feature. Thanks again!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------

